# Goat vs Mirror



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Aug 28, 2013)

Very funny.





.


----------



## TICA (Aug 28, 2013)

Couldn't help but think what would have happened to that little guy if the mirror broke.   I love little goats and she was a cutie, but I hope the owners don't put a mirror in the pen as they mentioned......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2013)

I was worried about that too TICA, always concerned of the safety of animals. They appeared to be keeping a close eye, they'd be pretty stupid to put a mirror in the pen.


----------



## nan (Aug 28, 2013)

Very funny and cute


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 28, 2013)

_I loved it too but worried the mirror would break because he was hitting it hard_


----------

